# chill and dame edna



## ticki (Dec 4, 2008)

looky what i got to take a sneak peek of today!







they're both pretty awesome possum.


----------



## DominicanBarbie (Dec 4, 2008)

aww selfish me..I kept trying to click on the picture to make it bigger!!   Chill looks sooo pretty!!!!!


Thanks for enlarging them!!!!!


----------



## abbyquack (Dec 4, 2008)

That's awesome, thanks for sharing! Why were they setting up so early? Now seeing the photos makes me want it all!!


----------



## ticki (Dec 4, 2008)

dunno, i was there when the ups and dhl guys made their deliveries and they were opening the boxes and were like OMG!  lucky me!


----------



## sambibabe (Dec 4, 2008)

Lucky you got to see them ticki! Thanks so much for the sneak peak!  How exciting!


----------



## ticki (Dec 4, 2008)

i was looking at all the promos for the collections and was like meh i'm probably gonna pass.  seeing them in person is a whole other thing.  i'm definitely gonna be picking some stuff up now.


----------



## nursee81 (Dec 4, 2008)

Your so luck. Were you able to buy anything?


----------



## ticki (Dec 4, 2008)

i couldn't buy anything yet, they were just unboxing and making room and setting up the display.  i snapped the pic before they put it in the back room.  it's not due to be released until after christmas, i believe.  too bad i didn't have more time or i would have swatched and taken pics of everything.  =(


----------



## starangel2383 (Dec 4, 2008)

do you know if those pigments in the chill collection are new or are they old ones?


----------



## Simply Elegant (Dec 4, 2008)

I'm not at all interested in the dame edna collection now but almost everything in the chill collection is so pretty.


----------



## ticki (Dec 4, 2008)

the piggies are actually reflects glitters.

reflects transparent teal and reflects antique gold if i remember correctly.

oh, and the new liner in the chill collection is a felt tip liner like the chanel pen.  all of you who were waiting for that, rejoice and get ready to buy lots of backups because i dunno if it's gonna become a perm item.


----------



## DominicanBarbie (Dec 4, 2008)

which ones were your personal favorites? Im loving the way the black eyeshadow looks.


----------



## ticki (Dec 4, 2008)

i didn't get to play with the shadows but the black one looks like black tied with gold flecks instead of silver.  very pretty.


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 4, 2008)

The Chill collection looks great....Not to impressed with the other one...


----------



## 3773519 (Dec 4, 2008)

when does these collection release?


----------



## panther27 (Dec 5, 2008)

Both of these are released Dec 26 in stores/counters.I am dying to get my hands on all of this!


----------



## stronqerx (Dec 5, 2008)

i think the dame edna looks better, chill looks blah..


----------



## NewlyMACd (Dec 5, 2008)

thank you girl for posting this.  So pretty the Chill collection


----------



## Mabelle (Dec 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ticki* 

 
_  all of you who were waiting for that, rejoice and get ready to buy lots of backups because i dunno if it's gonna become a perm item._

 
umm it said the the colour story that it would be perm at mac stores. what doyou know your not telling us?!?!


----------



## jaclynashley (Dec 5, 2008)

Chill looks to die for!
Was the frosty pink eyeshadow pretty?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I've had my eye on it FOREVER!


----------



## coachkitten (Dec 5, 2008)

Oh crap!  Now I want a lot more than I thought that I did.  Sigh....there goes all of my Christmas money!


----------



## iadoremac (Dec 5, 2008)

thank God i'm not too excited about this i am thinking one l/s,eyeshadow palette and n/l from dame edna and one l/g and e/s from chill


----------



## cindiaz (Dec 5, 2008)

Everything looks amazing,love that black eyeshadow and the first e/s trio(Madam Edna) i hope is very pigmented.


----------



## ShugAvery2001 (Dec 5, 2008)

I may do a small haul.. everyone is raving about that eyeliner pen.. gonna get that and maybe the l/g's

they are both pretty though.

I went to my counter tonight to re-up on some concealer and a girl was there talking about her friends getting laid off and what not. So i'm taking it light from here out

gotta save


----------



## xbrookecorex (Dec 5, 2008)

Shit I thought Chill wasnt til Jan 8 but thats Blonde/Brunette/Redhead. Ahhhhh day after Christmas is going to be amazingggg,hopefully with giftcards!


----------



## VioletB (Dec 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mabelle* 

 
_umm it said the the colour story that it would be perm at mac stores. what doyou know your not telling us?!?!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Don't you worry your pretty little heads.. it's perm everywhere.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  It's pretty awesome too.. like a marker for your eyes!!  You can use it every which way as well and the "ink" flows beautifully.


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Dec 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ticki* 

 
_dunno, i was there when the ups and dhl guys made their deliveries and they were opening the boxes and were like OMG! lucky me!_

 
Which store were you at? I am bay area too. If Its my store in concord. Im gonna go bug them for a peak as well!!!


----------



## jdechant (Dec 5, 2008)

I don't know why, but nothing from Dame Edna has caught my eye...lol, MAYBE a nailpolish..but I think I'm gonna be getting alot from Chill...wow..look at them lashes!!!! So excited to rock the icy snow babe look


----------



## Mabelle (Dec 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VioletB* 

 
_Don't you worry your pretty little heads.. it's perm everywhere.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  It's pretty awesome too.. like a marker for your eyes!!  You can use it every which way as well and the "ink" flows beautifully._

 
sweet hotness! thank you, im VERY relieved! now i can save my gift cards for BBR!!!

although that purple dame edna eye palette looks pretty sweet. 
Might i had the promotional image is freakin' hilarious!


----------



## ticki (Dec 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsRjizzle* 

 
_Which store were you at? I am bay area too. If Its my store in concord. Im gonna go bug them for a peak as well!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
sorry dear, i'm over on the peninsula.  come on over for a partaaaaaay!  don't wanna make the location public knowledge because i don't wanna get them in trouble.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jaclynashley* 

 
_Chill looks to die for!
Was the frosty pink eyeshadow pretty?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I've had my eye on it FOREVER!_

 
the pink is very pretty.  it's definitely on my list of ones to pick up.


----------



## NewlyMACd (Dec 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jdechant* 

 
_I don't know why, but nothing from Dame Edna has caught my eye...lol, MAYBE a nailpolish..but I think I'm gonna be getting alot from Chill...wow..look at them lashes!!!! So excited to rock the icy snow babe look 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I agree.  Maybe if I saw some swatches from Dame but I know for a fact I am going to go crazy with the Chill.  I broke out my calculator to start adding it up.  I literally want everything from it except the Snowscene l/g and that's only cuz it reminds me of my Sugarrimmed d/g.  Oh and yes, those lashes are a must have


----------



## mizuki~ (Dec 5, 2008)

Damn...Chill is lookin' good. I might not skip that collection afterall lol
Thanks for sharing the pics!


----------



## hawaii02 (Dec 5, 2008)

Thank you!!! I'm sure I'll get something from Chill but not Dame Edna yet.


----------



## Susanne (Dec 5, 2008)

Thanks for sharing these pics with us! Can't wait to see the collections in real!


----------



## Susanne (Dec 5, 2008)

BTW: This will be an awesome haul on the release day


----------



## ticki (Dec 6, 2008)

ok so i got to actually play around with the stuff today.  as soon as i get home, i'll put up more swatch pics!  the more i look at chill, the more i love it.  dame edna rocks hard too.


----------



## Rinstar (Dec 6, 2008)

Hope I get some MAC gift cards for Christmas!!! These two collections look fun!


----------



## NewlyMACd (Dec 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Rinstar* 

 
_Hope I get some MAC gift cards for Christmas!!! These two collections look fun!_

 
Right!  If not the gift cards at least some cash.  I will be there on opening day leaving looking like this


----------



## blinkymei (Dec 6, 2008)

lol I know where this is... I <3 that MAC store!


----------



## ticki (Dec 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blinkymei* 

 
_lol I know where this is... I <3 that MAC store!_

 
they're the best, aren't they?


----------



## Miss QQ (Dec 6, 2008)

Thanks for the pics! I'm liking Chill a lot. The display is perfect for winter. As for Dame Edna, I'm not feeling it.


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Dec 8, 2008)

Awesome!!! Thanks for sharing!!! The Dame Edna and the Chill collections look tempting to buy.


----------



## YSLGuy (Dec 8, 2008)

I'm kind of meh on Chill. I'm really excited for Dame Edna though. The packing and the products are very pretty.


----------



## ticki (Dec 11, 2008)

i'm actually more excited about chill than dame edna.  dunno... i saw it in the store and it spoke to me.  for reals, it SPOKE to me.  now i just need to find a good psychiatrist.  =P


----------



## nico (Dec 11, 2008)

I think I'm gonna skip Dame Edna


----------



## MzzRach (Dec 11, 2008)

I'm skipping both of these, in anticipation of Blonde/Brunette/Redhead and Hello Kitty.  I need to save.


----------



## abbyquack (Dec 11, 2008)

^^ I'm buying a couple e/s from Chill and then like you, saving for BBR and HK!


----------



## guerr (Dec 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *abbyquack* 

 
_^^ I'm buying a couple e/s from Chill and then like you, saving for BBR and HK! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

totally agree! I'm soo excited for Hello Kitty!! that collection looks too cute to skip out on. hahaha =]


----------



## macadaisy (Dec 12, 2008)

You guys are going to hate me, but I already got both collections.  I was much more excited about Chill than Dame Edna initially, but now that I have both, I really feel that Dame Edna will be the one I use more.  The Chill colors really wash you out, especially the lip glosses which have a blue undertone and make you look literally frozen and slightly dead :>).  The pen liner is nice but is very similiar in my opinion to Stila's liquid eye liner pen which can be found at Ulta for $20.  Overall, I would recommend putting your money into Dame Edna.  It is a fun collection with endless possibities for different looks.  Chill, on the other hand, is really going to give you slightly different versions of the same look (make sense?) and is probably not a look that you will want to use in the Spring and Summer whereas Dame Edna can be used all year round. Hope that helps!  Let me know if you have any questions.


----------



## coachkitten (Dec 12, 2008)

macadaisy could you post pictures of the products that you got?


----------



## macadaisy (Dec 12, 2008)

There is a picture of my Dame Edna stuff on the swatches link for that collection.  I will try to take a picture of Chill and get it up soon.


----------



## erine1881 (Dec 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *macadaisy* 

 
_You guys are going to hate me, but I already got both collections. I was much more excited about Chill than Dame Edna initially, but now that I have both, I really feel that Dame Edna will be the one I use more. The Chill colors really wash you out, especially the lip glosses which have a blue undertone and make you look literally frozen and slightly dead :>). *The pen liner is nice but is very similiar in my opinion to Stila's liquid eye liner pen which can be found at Ulta for $20.* Overall, I would recommend putting your money into Dame Edna. It is a fun collection with endless possibities for different looks. Chill, on the other hand, is really going to give you slightly different versions of the same look (make sense?) and is probably not a look that you will want to use in the Spring and Summer whereas Dame Edna can be used all year round. Hope that helps! Let me know if you have any questions._

 
or you can just buy the mac one for $16.50.  cheaper than $20.


----------



## ClaireAvril (Dec 13, 2008)

i want both.. give me one of everything - please.


----------



## spacegirl2007 (Dec 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *macadaisy* 

 
_ The Chill colors really wash you out, especially the lip glosses which have a blue undertone and make you look literally frozen and slightly dead.._

 
sounds perfect to me!


----------



## macadaisy (Dec 13, 2008)

Chill is a nice line, don't get me wrong, I bought it and look forward to using it. I was just saying for those that are worried about the cost, I think that the Dame Edna products will be more versatile and they are unique where I think the Chill look is something that would be more of a seasonal one. I wish I was talented enough to do a FOTD or a tutorial so I could illustrate my point.  I can't wait to see what you all do with the new products!


----------

